#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости сайтов >  > > >  >  >  Практический путь к Ниббане

## Олег Павлов

Переведена и выложена на нашем сайте книга одного из ближайших учеников Бханте Вималарамси - Дэвида Джонсона - "Практический путь к Ниббане". Другие книги - здесь.

----------

Aion (12.05.2018), Chhyu Dorje (14.05.2018), Silver (16.05.2018), Ануруддха (12.05.2018), Владимир Николаевич (12.05.2018), Гошка (14.05.2018), Михаил Юрьевич (14.05.2018), Михаил_ (13.05.2018), Павел Ш. (17.05.2018), Чезаре (01.06.2018)

----------


## Чезаре

Спасибо.
В эпиграфе отрывок из Маджхима Никайи.
"СВЯТАЯ ЖИЗНЬ, друг Висакха, коренится в Ниббане, увенчивается Ниббаной,завершается в Ниббане."

Несмотря на то, что "святая жизнь" написано капслогом, нигде в тексте понятие "святости" не определено. "Святость" упоминается только в связи бывшими заблуждениями и фантазиями автора о ней, от которых он освободился. 
Не могли бы вы помочь с пониманием?

----------


## Чезаре

> Методика TWIM “новая” в том смысле, что она была
> открыта заново при изучении сутт. Она не распространена сколь-нибудь широко (по
> крайней мере, пока), что, надо сказать, несколько удивляет


Автора удивляет малая распространенность того, что было открыто заново? Это, вроде бы, как раз неудивительно, по причине недавности открытия.



> Некоторые явления, такие как наитончайшие звенья Зависимого Возникновения,
> которые залегают в сокровенной глубине психических процессов, здесь сознательно
> не описываются детально. Практикующие должны открыть их самостоятельно


В буддизме, не использующем заново открытую технику TWIM, их не открывают, а, скорее, правильно называют- в соответствии с Учением Будды. На неведении же не написано, что оно- первое звено.

----------


## Олег Павлов

> Не могли бы вы помочь с пониманием?


С пониманием чего? )

----------


## Чезаре

> С пониманием чего? )


C пониманием "святости" в рамках передового проекта TWIM. В книге про это ничего нет.

----------


## Олег Павлов

Если вы почитаете, скажем, Маджхима Никаю, думаю, у Вас сложится вполне адекватное представление относительно заданного Вами вопроса. )

----------

